
3 DApps You Have to See - llSourcell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCBCyO7SE5I
======
DyslexicAtheist
pretty cool description for the masses of what decentralization means.

I'd love to see a decentralized replacement combining the functionality of
LinkedIn & Glassdoor.

LinkedIn so that we can share CV's and skills with the right people and
Glassdoor so that the feedback (or lack of feedback) of hiring managers
becomes more visible. E.g. companies should be rewarded by giving feedback to
candidates (or to recruiters who then give the feedback to candidates).
Glassdoor started out in the right direction but has moved on to a business
model where they earn their money from job-ads (copying LinkedIn).

You shouldn't have to spend crazy amount of money to some shady middleman
(whether these are recruiters, LinkedIn or Monster) to find the right talent.
And also job seekers shouldn't have to go through these channels and be
treated the way they are.

